# Ride Mig to Ride LX



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

While there have been quite a few advancements in binding technology, especially with Ride(no more revolver ratchets!), I don't think the LX will a significant enough upgrade to be worth it. At a minimum I would look at the EX's if you are looking at 2010 gear, or try to find last year's deltas/betas/Spi's, NRC's etc for around the same price as the lx's


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. After some more research, I've narrowed it down to 2 choices: RX or Delta. Leaning towards the Delta as they seem to be one of the best all mountain freestyle bindings out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Quick question though: Why do the RX's have the ability to adjust the heelcup, while the Deltas do not?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This year's EX/RX are fantastic values, considering all the trickle-down tech they now have.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't know the answer to yor heelcap question.
But I have the EX bindings and like them had them for a season and had one strap come apart a bit with webbing. Ride replaced them no problem.


----------

